# Mold keeps coming back



## bobtheblindguy (Mar 16, 2011)

Last year when I pulled out our dresser to clean I noticed some mold in the corner. I clean it using a solution of bleach and water. Then this year ( year once a year) it returned. This is an outside corner so I'am thinking it's not insulated enough. Any suggestions on how to stop this mold from re-occuring.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had the same problem but, moved from the house before discovering a solution.
You may have a roof or plumbing leak that is feeding the mold.  I was also told that there was not enough air circulation and that also will cause the mold to regrow after cleaning with bleach.  Come to find out, cleaning with bleach is how to remove it.  Spray the effected area with vinegar to keep it from returning.  If it does come back then the problem is most likely inside the wall and to kill the source you will have to open up the wall.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 17, 2011)

Air leaking in around window causing a cold spot causing moist air in the room to condence.
Needing replacement widows,
Lack of insulation in the wall.
No ridge vent on the roof, no soffit vents, or there blocked up with insulation because no one installed foam baffles before insulating.
Someone left the foundation vents open again, best thing to do is knock them out and install automatic open ones.
If you have central heating and air, no 1" gap under the door for return air flow.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 26, 2011)

*that's the ticket - there's always a silver bullet inside a plastic bottle so fix the result & ignore the cause,,, now you know why we buy so little from apron/vest stores,,, have stood in different areas many times & heard the exact opposite of good advice being given to customers,,, bleach is still the cheapest & best solution to kill mold/mildew but nothing will work UNLESS you address the cause.

itsreallyconc - atlanta ( marietta )

' exterild regress ' ? ? ?  when technical ' training ' improves, credibility will be enhanced,,, the cost of tech training is NOT a budget item for the apron stores - they serve HOMEOWNERS,,, pro's needing tech stuff buy from specialty const supply houses,,, jacklegs use apron stores,,, yes, this can be perceived as a rant but its my own opinion along w/many other caring pro's,,, we make good profits by repairing h/o's attempts based on what they were told by the ' apron pro '*


----------



## DIYMom (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree that you need to make sure of the cause. Our neighbors just went through this! Turns out they had a small crack in the foundation & when they ripped up the carpet they found tons of mold. They brought in the pros to test the mold. Anyway, big mess. My husband has been helping them drywall since they had to even rip out walls.  
They had inklings of an issue years ago but didn't follow up.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 28, 2011)

*just looked at a job this afternoon - water leaking into a bsmt bedroom thru the foundation - to resolve it they had the landscaper regrade w/more dirt outside & install a 4" drain pipe which has helped a lot EXCEPT they still get water < HUH ? >,,, the drainage pipe doesn't drain anywhere < evidently his landscaper doesn't know it takes a downhill for wtr to drain ! >

husband said they'll get by for a while & they can ' handle ' the leaking wtr so i just shook my head & left ! ! !  their drywall contractor's replacing the drywall tomorrow that was ruined by the leaking wtr,,, told him he'll have more work there when it rains again  :beer:*


----------



## Perry525 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mould is caused by water vapor in the air!
You cook, wash, dry things indoors, breath, sweat.....all these things create water vapour in the home.
Water vapour is programmed by nature to condense on the nearest cold surface.
You see water vapour as condensation on cold mirrors and windows.
You do not see mould on anything that is warm!
You often get condensation on windows overnight after closing the blinds or curtains, this is because you have closed off the warm air that keeps the windows dry during the day.
Move the dresser away from the wall to enable the air to circulate behind it.
If you turn the heating down or off at any time. Stop doing it!
Warm air can hold a certain amount of water vapour at a given temperature, when you turn the heating down or off, the air temperature drops, it can no longer hold the same amount of water vapour, so the water vapour heads for the cold patch behind your dresser.


----------



## mkklein68 (Apr 9, 2011)

In reading responses to the original question, I see a lot of misconceptions going on here.  Mold generally needs three things to grow: food source, spores and moisture.  The first two are everywhere because they are floating around in the air.  Therefore, moisture is usually the issue that needs resolving.  When we at Criterium-Cincinnati Engineers investigate mold growth issues, we are usually looking for the moisture source(s).

The moisture source could be due to many reasons, including some cited in the replies.  But, the only way to really know the source is to have the issue investigated by a knowledgeable investigator.  That being said, I will venture a couple of possibilities for the original mold growth.  I doubt that the issue is a foundation leak if the location is above the foundation.  Water usually travels downward--not up, unless it is wicking up in the materials, which usually takes a bit of water and the mold growth would be relatively heavy. If the found mold growth is on the lighter side, I am guessing that it is due to condensation because of its location behind the dresser.  I have seen cases like this before.  Mold likes dark, low-air movement areas in which to grow--just add water.

Mold can be cleaned up using bleach water or one of the cleaning products sold as being a mildewicide or fungicide (mildew IS mold IS microfungi, BTW).  Be sure to follow the label directions.  Also be aware, all "icides" need a certain amount of time in contact with the substance that is being killed to be effective, and that amount of time is usually around 10 minutes, assuming that it fully penetrates the stuff.  To help penetration, you might want to add a few drops of a dishwashing liquid--my fave is Dawn (and not because P&G is located here).  I also like Murphy's Oil Soap made up to be a little more concentrated than normal because it tends to coat the mold and keep it from getting airborne during cleaning.

However, if you do not eliminate the moisture source, the mold growth is likely to keep coming back.  To prevent its regrowth, you might be able to relocate the dresser so the area is exposed to air movement to evaporate the moisture.  Otherwise, you will need to take more aggressive measures to eliminate the moisture, such as better insulation.  

However, you have to wonder, what is the source of the water in the home that is condensing in the area.  A lot of water is generated in the home by cooking, bathing, people, etc.  Many homes have these sources without condensation; so why is condensation occurring here?  Sometimes, the issue can be more insidious, such as water pooling up the home.  That is where the pros come in.

Note that I have focused on condensation as the moisture source causing the growth.  Other moisture issues can definitely be at fault, such as water not weeping properly from brick veneer, leaks around windows or even from roofs, etc.  I once investigated a leak that occurred on the second story but only showed up in the basement.  Again, that is where the pros come in.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## RangerRick (Apr 13, 2011)

That's helpful Matt. I've wondered about when should you bring in the pros.


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 18, 2011)

We found mold in one unit of our 50-unit condo building last year. We hired a professional to identify and remediate the problem. We were told by this company that bleach causes more health issues than mold, plus it only cleans the surface. Strong soap and water is 99% effective as bleach with no health problems. He referred us to EPA Guidelines
Method 1: Wet vacuum (in the case of porous materials, some mold spores/fragments will remain in the material but will not grow if the material is completely dried). Steam cleaning may be an alternative for carpets and some upholstered furniture.
Method 2: Damp-wipe surfaces with plain water or with water and detergent solution (except wood use wood floor cleaner); scrub as needed.
Method 3: High-efficiency particulate air (HEPA) vacuum after the material has been thoroughly dried. Dispose of the contents of the HEPA vacuum in well-sealed plastic bags.
Method 4: Discard - remove water-damaged materials and seal in plastic bags while inside of containment, if present. Dispose of as normal waste. HEPA vacuum area after it is dried.

According to the pro, the only way to stop mold is to eliminate the source of moisture allowing it to grow.


----------



## lh66 (May 9, 2011)

There must be some place that is leaking. It may be best to hire a professional to find the source and fix this


----------



## Perry525 (May 9, 2011)

lh66 said:


> There must be some place that is leaking. It may be best to hire a professional to find the source and fix this



It doesn't need to be a leak! Very often it is condensation forming on a cold pipe in winter, that drips down making whatever wet... then mold grows.

However, you do not expect that in a bedroom wall, a small patch is usually down to condensation, caused by cold wall, lack of insulation, lack of warm air circulation.

With most of this type, the mold dies during the warm days of summer.

Perhaps we will get an update later this year?


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2011)

I would just like to add. If the drywall feels soft when you push on it, more than likely it needs to be replaced and you will be looking at water behind it.


----------



## jaygeorge (Jun 26, 2011)

I have an issue with reoccurring mold/mildew in my concrete utility sink in my basement. I believe it started when I treid cleaning my sink with a bio-degradable soap. I've tried bleach, and even clr ,and liquid plumber they all remove the mold/mildew but in days it's back. I'm about to trow out my sink and buy a new one.


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Jun 27, 2011)

If the bleach and clr wont' get it out then you should replace it


----------



## restora (Aug 3, 2011)

First, you have to search the area is there are any leaks or possible ways that can bring moisture or water to that area. Then, you can clean it with a cleaning solution and make sure to dry it thoroughly.


----------

